# All-time Favorite TV shows



## PsychicOtter (Feb 24, 2013)

Just curious as to what everyone's top 5 favorite shows are.  Here are mine:
1.  Lost
2.  Seinfeld
3.  24
4.  Breaking Bad
5.  Homeland

I apologize if this thread has been done before.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 24, 2013)

1. Doctor Who.
2. Life on Earth.
3. Penguins - Spy in the Huddle.
4. Penn & Teller: Bullshit!
5. Frozen Planet.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 24, 2013)

Really difficult. Here I go. 

1. Gargoyles
2. Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
3. Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack
4. Xavier: Renegade Angel 
5. Tim and Eric's Awesome show, Great Job!

Runners up: MLP:FiM, Paranoia Agent, Adventure Time, Dexter, Samurai Champloo, Kung Fu Panda: Legends of Awesomeness, Gravity Falls,


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 24, 2013)

Well so far we have about 15 completely different shows.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't watch enough TV to have a list of five, but I absolutely ADORED firefly.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm going to have to go with some generic ones:
- Breaking Bad
- The Walking Dead
- Spongebob
- Adventure Time


----------



## Hewge (Feb 25, 2013)

- The Angry Beavers
- Regular Show
- Friends
- The King of Queens
- Adventure Time
- The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack 

Edit additions: Kaeloo, Pinky and the Brain.

All I can think of right now.


----------



## Em1l (Feb 25, 2013)

- Game of thrones
- The walking dead
- Spy
- Strike back
- Fringe
- Dexter
- The big bang theory - when it was still quite funny
- Red dwarf

Thats most of my favourites anyway


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 25, 2013)

Star Trek, in various incarnations.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 25, 2013)

Seinfeld
Law & Order (the original)
The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson
Mystery Science Theater 3000
Corner Gas


----------



## JackTail (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't watch a lot of TV.

But the favorite TV shows I do watch on my PC are
The Walking Dead
Homeland 
Silent Witness
South Park
American Dad


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 25, 2013)

Single best show is Red Dwarf. None can top it.
Second best is Game of Thrones, followed by Stargate Atlantis
Fourth is Farscape

I like Sci-fi :3


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, I'm surprised there are no other Lost fans so far.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 25, 2013)

Adventure Time
Regular Show
Big Bang Theory 
Dr. Who
Stargate


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 25, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Star Trek, in various incarnations.


----------



## cotokun89 (Feb 25, 2013)

1- animorphs
2- charmed
3-csi
4-fresh prince of bel air
5-HOUSE M.D.
[video=youtube;x5i5ERDE_2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5i5ERDE_2E[/video]


----------



## veeno (Feb 25, 2013)

Game of thrones
Doctor who
Justified
Gunsmoke
Mash


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 25, 2013)

-Twilight Zone
-The Simpsons
-MST3k 
-Little House on the Praire. (Shut up, Laura is a badass) 
-Full Metal Alchemist. 
-Ginga Nagareboshi Gin
-One Tree Hill. (So bad its good)


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm enjoying Stargate SG-1 right now.


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2013)

- Arrested Development
- Regular Show
- Archer
- Doctor Who
- Top Gear (UK)
- 30 Rock


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow I'm kind of impressed by the variety. So far the only recurring ones are Doctor Who, Adventure Time, Reg. Show, Game of Thrones, Star Trek, and MST3K. Pretty cool.



> 30 Rock


Hell yess.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh I have som many shows I love. 

In no particular order:

1. Lost
2. My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic
3. The Twilight Zone 
4. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (the 1990s version)
5. Doug
6. Are You Afraid of the Dark?
7. Legends of the Hidden Temple
8. Guts
9. Rocket Power
10. Animaniacs
11. Once Upon a Time
12. Seinfeld
13. The Middle
14. Batman: the Animated Series
15. X-Men (1990s version)


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 26, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Wow I'm kind of impressed by the variety. So far the only recurring ones are Doctor Who, Adventure Time, Reg. Show, Game of Thrones, Star Trek, and MST3K. Pretty cool.


A couple Seinfelds, Breaking Bads, and Homelands too.


Inari85 said:


> Oh I have som many shows I love.
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...


About time!  I thought I would be the only one.  Greatest show in history.  In the words of a close friend of mine, "Watching Lost is a life changing experience."


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 26, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I'm enjoying Stargate SG-1 right now.



Hell yes, theirs no better Stargate than SG-1.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2013)

1. Breaking Bad
2. Supernatural
3. Futurama
4. The Walking Dead
5. The Big Bang Theory


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> 1. Breaking Bad
> 2. Supernatural
> 3. Futurama
> 4. The Walking Dead
> 5. The Big Bang Theory


Not a fan of the Big Ban Theory or Futurama.  But I just got caught up in Breaking Bad and it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Not a fan of the Big Ban Theory or Futurama.  But I just got caught up in Breaking Bad and it's absolutely amazing.



Haha, I know. I was expecting it to be good, yeah, but it fucking blew my mind.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Haha, I know. I was expecting it to be good, yeah, but it fucking blew my mind.



When does the next season start?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 28, 2013)

I forgot to mention I like to show 'Kaeloo' !

Aahh, Kaeloo. How did I forget thee?


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 1, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> When does the next season start?



Somewhere around this summer I believe.

That fucking cliffhanger's been eating away at my soul, I swear.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 1, 2013)

1.Honey BooBoo
2.Ancient Aliens
3.Dog the Bounty Hunter
4.Jersey Shore
5.Snooki & JWOWW


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> 1.Honey BooBoo
> 2.Ancient Aliens
> 3.Dog the Bounty Hunter
> 4.Jersey Shore
> 5.Snooki & JWOWW



Damn, that's some patrician-as-hell taste.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 1, 2013)

I only watch the best :v


----------



## DarthLeopard (Mar 1, 2013)

Stargate SG1
Stargate Atlantas
Dr.Who
Game Of Thrones
The Walking Dead
Arrow
Psych
Moonlight


----------



## Fernin (Mar 1, 2013)

Lost WOULD be on my list if it didn't turn into crap about half way through. Not as badly as Heroes did, but it's up there. Anyways.

-The assorted Star Trek shows with TNG at the top.
-Every Stargate
-Criminal Minds
-CSI (but NONE of the spin offs)
-Every Law and Order
-Anything on the Hitler Channel
-Top Gear (US & UK, neither one's complete fail cast member Faust/Clarkson can drag the shows down)
-Anything narrated by Morgan Freeman
-Doctor Who
-1000 Ways to Die
-Anything MMA
-Assorted real world crime procedurals
-Assorted Racing Series
-Barret Jackson


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 1, 2013)

Fernin said:


> *Not as badly as Heroes did*, but it's up there. Anyways.


I cry sometimes. The first season was so cool. And it could have kept being cool, but the writers strike strangled the series.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 2, 2013)

Firefly
The O.C.
Grey's Anatomy (first 3 seasons)
Eli Stone
Boston Legal
Alias


----------



## Hewge (Mar 2, 2013)

Has anybody mentioned Pinky and the Brain yet? o.o


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Somewhere around this summer I believe.
> 
> That fucking cliffhanger's been eating away at my soul, I swear.


I had been watching multiple episodes a day while I was catching up, and now it's driving me crazy that I have to wait 3 months.


Fernin said:


> Lost WOULD be on my list if it didn't turn into crap about half way through. Not as badly as Heroes did, but it's up there.


I loved every season of lost, as did most of my friends.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I cry sometimes. The first season was so cool. And it could have kept being cool, but the writers strike strangled the series.



Yeah, I really liked the first season, but I dropped it pretty quick after that.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Mar 4, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Has anybody mentioned Pinky and the Brain yet? o.o


I don't follow the series religiously, but I ADORE those two voice actors. They're really perfect partners and whoever plays Pinky is a hilarious person.


----------



## Sheik (Apr 8, 2013)

The Simpsons
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Breaking Bad
Adventure Time
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Death Note
Misfits
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Gravity Falls
The Chaserâ€™s War on Everything
Daria
Animaniacs
Louie
Wolf's Rain
Cowboy Bebop
*cough*My Little Pony*cough*


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 13, 2013)

Too many to only list five, so here comes the big blob.


-Gravity Falls
-Glee
-Adventure Time
-The Office
-1600 Penn
-Pokemon
-My Little Pony
-Parenthood
-Doctor Who
-How I Met Your Mother
-Bob's Burgers
-The Big Bang Theory
-Too Cute! (Kittens only.)


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 14, 2013)

Still no other Lost fans?  I thought this place would be crawling with them.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 14, 2013)

1. 1000 Ways to Die
2. Dallas
3. The Simpsons
4. Monday Night Football
5. NatGeo Remembers the 80's. 

Not all are TV shows but I'm not a big TV  watching guy.


----------



## Fiendly (Apr 18, 2013)

top five in no order:

Breaking Bad
Wonder Showzen
MST3K
The Simpsons
Parks and Recreation

i don't think anyone's said Showzen or Parks and Rec yet...

also,



Butterflygoddess said:


> -Ginga Nagareboshi Gin



i'm gonna go watch the shit out of this


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2013)

Fiendly said:


> i'm gonna go watch the shit out of this



You totally should. 

It's not every day you get a show with an abusive grandpa, ninja dogs that talk, tears of such utter manliness that they induce pregnancy, and a demon bear that keeps attacking long after its dead.


----------



## Nothing (Apr 18, 2013)

Archer.  

not really a big tv fan


----------



## Ramses (Apr 18, 2013)

1. Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

Best. Show. Ever.

2. Archer.
3. Lost.
4. Game of Thrones.
5. Star Trek Deep Space Nine.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 18, 2013)

Ramses said:


> 3. Lost.


There we go!  I'm thinking about starting a Lost rewatch once Breaking Bad ends.


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Apr 19, 2013)

1.Ed Edd N Eddy
2.Futurama
3.Catscratch,which had a quite a short run sadly enough.
4.Invader Zim
5.Not sure,but I've been getting more into Duck Dynasty lately.
I'm just one of those people who can't outgrow cartoons.


----------



## Milo_Felix (Apr 22, 2013)

1. Duck Dynasty
2. The Big Bang Theory
3. Spider man
4.Pimp My Ride 

That's about it, considering i don't watch that much TV anymore.


----------

